# 40 GB Festplatte zeigt nur 7,62 GB an



## Testsieger (27. September 2003)

Tag zusammen...

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir hier helfen...

Also ich hab eine 40 GB Festplatte von "Western Digital" an meinen PC angeschlossen (als Zweitplatte).
Als kompletter verfügbarer Speicher auf der Platte werden mir aber nur 7,62 GB angezeigt. Auch zweifaches formatieren brachte nix... 

Ich hoffe Ihr habt ne Ahnung wo die restlichen 32,38 GB hin sind...;-) 

MfG TS


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

Welches Motherboard und welche Biosversion hast du denn

Ich vermute, dein Rechner ist recht alt. und du must, falls es noch geht, dein Bios flashen.

gugge mal hier.


----------



## Testsieger (30. September 2003)

Juchu...hat funktioniert... 


Danke für den Tip...

MfG TS


----------

